# Need a little help finding a carb rebuild kit......



## rbnice1 (May 10, 2014)

I have a old craftman 2 stroke cultivator. The carb needs a rebuild. I pulled the carb off and all it says on it is Tecumseh 5170b0d.

Google has been no help for me so far. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## shutup-n-cut (May 12, 2014)

Parts tree might be one option , look them up online.
They have tons of parts and I have had good service from them. Lots of diagrams and exploded views there also.


----------



## Frank Boyer (May 13, 2014)

Try Sears parts.


----------

